# 2.0 TFSI Engine Build for 700 HP



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

I purchased a 2013 Audi TTS DSG in April and my plan was to get to the limits of the stock K04 turbo with HPFP fuel pump, injectors and intake but I guess I had to learn it the hard way. The engine started blowing oil at idle once it was hot. We opened the engine and this is what we see. Oil on top of cylinder 1 and 4, and scratches in cylinder walls. I was not expecting this on stock turbo but this is what we have now.

Anyway, we are starting the build on the engine. The goal is 700 HP with a Precision GEN2 6260 turbo. We'll be revving it up to 8100-8200 rpm. Please feel free to contribute with your comments. We'll be building the engine from ground up and hope it will be bulletproof.

This is the build list.
Precision GEN2 PT6062 CEA with T4 twin scroll 0.84 A/R
Custom Twin Scroll Tubular Race Manifold with Dual Wastegate
Custom 80 mm downpipe and full exhaust
Dual Tial MVS 38 mm external wastegate
Tial 50 mm blow off valve
Aquamist Methanol Injection
Custom Garrett 1000 HP air to water intercooler
Custom Billet Rods
Custom Overbore Pistons
Custom porting of cylinder heads
Ferrea Valvetrain Kit with +1 mm oversized valves
Integrated Engineering FSI 2.0 Valve Spring and Retainer Kit
Integrated Engineering Valve Guide for 2.0T FSI Engines
Mahle Motorsport/VanderVell Race Rod and Main Bearing Set
ARP Head and Main Stud Kit
Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSI/TSI Intake Manifold - Red
Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSI Billet Valve Cover- Red
Custom catch can
HPFP Upgrade Audi FSI Complete High Pressure Fuel Pump Stage 2
HPFP Upgrade Audi FSI Performance Cam Follower
HPFP Upgrade Audi Performance Rail Valve Pressure Setting: 155 BAR
USP Motorsports Stage 3 Auxiliary Low Pressure Fuel System
Walbro 450 lph fuel pump
RS4 Injectors
R8 Coil Packs
NGK PFR8B spark plugs
BSH FSI Integrated Throttle Pipe
Custom 4” intake and piping
HKS EVC-6 Boost Controller
AEM Wideband and Boost gauges

My other biggest worry is what to do with the DSG to hold power at these levels but I guess I'll have to address that at the DSG forum.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Your cylinders look normal other than the small spots where you have piston skirt slap. And...what of the scratches you mentioned? Where is that? The crosshatch marks are normal. I just rebuilt mine and left the cylinders alone...and the skirt slap spots I have were just a tad larger than yours look to be.
Mine had oil in #'s 3 and 4 with a second compression ring stuck in #4. I replaced the #4 piston.



Looking forward to see if you reach your goal...as it is quite a lofty one for a 2.0t FSI :what:


----------



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

I was referring to skirt slap spots and crosshatch marks. I don't plan to use it on the 700 HP kill mode all the time. It should make 600+ HP all say & night with Precision Gen2 6062.

I can't find a good cam profile to spool the turbos earlier with more lift on the exhaust than intake. Do you guys know what cams work with these engines around 600-700 HP range revving up to 8100-8200 rpm.


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Waffle (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice looking build. The golfmkv forum has more big turbo guys on it. You will get more help there.

The RS4 injectors will be your bottleneck. They will max out around 500whp with water/meth.

The walbro fuel pump will be hard to integrate into a working basket. Most of the attempts I have seen get fuel cuts under a quarter-half tank of fuel. The OEM system uses PWM to control the pump, and that does work well with the walbro pump.The TT-RS pump will be a better choice in my opinion.

With an engine revving that high, look into removing the balancing shafts.

What are you planning for tuning?

For DSG tuning, United Motorsports hasn't let us down. They offer a really good DSG tune that can hold power.


----------



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

Waffle said:


> Nice looking build. The golfmkv forum has more big turbo guys on it. You will get more help there.
> 
> The RS4 injectors will be your bottleneck. They will max out around 500whp with water/meth.
> 
> ...


I guess I got the attention of the right crowd. Thank you very much for your post. I can hardly find any related data or builds on the TT forums. As far as I know, the engine and drivetrain is the same between 2013 Mk2 Audi TTS 2.0 TFSI DSG and VW Golf Mk6 R. Please provide any comments on my plan.

I have a USP Motorsports Stage 3 Auxiliary Low Pressure Fuel System that has a control unit to trigger the pump when need be. I’m just going to replace the pump supplied in that kit with Walbro 450.

I don’t know of any high flow direct fuel injectors other than RS4 injectors to work in my car. I have a HPFP High Pressure Fuel Pump Stage 2 with 155 Bar Rail Valve Pressure which I hope will be enough around 700 HP crank. Unless I can find bigger direct fuel injectors that don’t cost an arm and leg, I’m planning to use USP Supplementary Injector Controller with second set of 4 small injectors mounted on the IE intake manifold. That way, I can have fuel whenever I need and also have clean valves.

I was told I can rev to 8000-8100 rpm without any issue, without removing the balancing shafts or adding girdle kit. As far as I know, there isn’t any issues up to 8500 rpm with the built heads on 2.0 TFSI engines.

We will tune the car on Mustang AWD dyno and use a HKS EVC to change through predefined 4 maps on the fly. I’ll be using 100% methanol injection to help with the crappy fuel here and cool the engine.

Does the UM tune use stock DSG clutches? Did anybody get any success with the expensive Sidewinder clutches?

My biggest issue right now is I can’t seem to find a custom cam profile for my setup. A cam that will only increase the valve lift over stock by + 1 mm on the intake and exhaust without changing the durations and moving the powerband all the way to the very top. Actually just a valve lift using stock or close to stock durations where intake and exhaust numbers are close should spool the turbo earlier if I’m correct. What is the most feasible cam to use with the high HP 2.0 TFSI setups? Do you know if anybody makes custom cams?


----------



## Waffle (Mar 5, 2008)

You have certainly done your research. Everything sounds good to me.

There are no other known injectors that flow more than the RS4s do and the supplemental injectors are the only way to add more fueling while keeping the FSI fueling system. 

Eurocars on GolfMKV has much more knowledge when it comes to this engine and if you post there he will certainly provide some input. He has ideas on how to remove the FSI fueling system and add port injection so he can use larger injectors without the problems with the high pressure fuel system. This will give you more options as far as cams, since they will not be running the high pressure fuel pump. You will also be able to run higher RPMs. 8500 RPM is where the high pressure fuel pump will start to float.

If you plan on providing the supplemental injectors with fuel though the low pressure lines, you will likely need to put in larger ones. Another idea is to use the IE pump sump kit and run new fuel lines from that. I am planning on doing this and using microsquirt to control the injectors. I was also going to tap the IE manifold for the injectors.

As far as I know, UM has the tune that can get the highest horsepower on the stock clutches without slipping. They can also tune for aftermarket clutches. You can call them, they are very knowledgeable on the subject and will let you know what clutches have had success. There is a guy with an R32 turbo (zlos) that has stripped the gears on his DSG and upgraded to the DQ500 from an RS3.


----------



## Aussie JLB (Nov 10, 2014)

Have a look at these injectors. I can't remember off the top of my head how much extra flow the RS4 injectors have but I know its not 40%

http://www.bar-tek-tuning.com/2-0L+TFSI+Einspritzventil+550ps.htm


----------



## BLUSNL (Nov 11, 2013)

The guys in Greece who built both a 840BHP 2.0 FSI and a 760BHP FSI are running three stage fueling systems consisting of four RS4 480cc injectors, a second set of 1000cc injectors in the inlet, three fuels pumps an APR HPFP, a Tune 2 race pump, and a secondary Bosch 044 pump set to arm above 1.3bar. This is the setup we're building on our 2.0 with a front mounted precision 6262. :thumbup:


----------



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

Aussie JLB said:


> Have a look at these injectors. I can't remember off the top of my head how much extra flow the RS4 injectors have but I know its not 40%
> 
> http://www.bar-tek-tuning.com/2-0L+TFSI+Einspritzventil+550ps.htm


Thank you for the link. I will be contacting them regarding the fuel injectors and the camshafts. Still, the option to run 4 additional injectors in addition to the RS4 is feasible. The only problem I hear about RS4 injectors is too much smoke due to the flow pattern of the injectors not matching the 2.0 TFSI engines.


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Any injector that has to flow that much of fuel will cause a bit of smoke at spool-up of the turbo(WOT).
Yes, the RS4 injectors aren't the best on the market nowadays, but they do the job good enough!

I have them here together with a GT3076r, capable of doing 500hp, enough for me...


----------



## machtig (May 13, 2015)

Converting to a 1.8t pump setup is a good idea when trying to rev that high or make that much power. I have an IE adapter plate and 1.8t filter housing for sale if you wanted to do the conversion. All you would need to do is swap chain drive gears on the crank to the 1.8t one and add the 1.8 pump. $250 shipped. You can PM me on Golfmkv, username is Eurocars or on here if you havent joined that forum but i'm not on here too often.


----------



## FMX_DBC (Feb 15, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

I have contacted 2 German companies regarding very high flow TFSI injectors. I'm waiting on reply from them. There is always the option of using RS4 injectors together with a second set of 4 ID1000 injectors.

I'm planning on keeping the 2.0 TFSI pump setup.


----------



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

We have still not made the decision on the turbo to be used. Either Precision GEN2 PT6062 CEA with V-Band inlet/outlet 0.82 A/R and open scroll or Borg Warner EFR 8374 T4 Divided 1.05 A/R and twin scroll setup. Our goal is to get 1.8-2.0 Bar boost by 4500 rpm.


----------



## Aussie JLB (Nov 10, 2014)

TT KING said:


> I have contacted 2 German companies regarding very high flow TFSI injectors. I'm waiting on reply from them. There is always the option of using RS4 injectors together with a second set of 4 ID1000 injectors.
> 
> I'm planning on keeping the 2.0 TFSI pump setup.


Like yourself I'm curious to hear about these injectors.


----------



## Firefox250 (Oct 29, 2013)

CorrieG60 said:


> Any injector that has to flow that much of fuel will cause a bit of smoke at spool-up of the turbo(WOT).
> Yes, the RS4 injectors aren't the best on the market nowadays, but they do the job good enough!
> 
> I have them here together with a GT3076r, capable of doing 500hp, enough for me...


Any updates on the build or injectors?


----------



## ProjectDIY (Feb 6, 2013)

machtig said:


> Converting to a 1.8t pump setup is a good idea when trying to rev that high or make that much power. I have an IE adapter plate and 1.8t filter housing for sale if you wanted to do the conversion. All you would need to do is swap chain drive gears on the crank to the 1.8t one and add the 1.8 pump. $250 shipped. You can PM me on Golfmkv, username is Eurocars or on here if you havent joined that forum but i'm not on here too often.


Do you still have this?


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

If you're interested, I have a intake manifold of a VW/Audi test engine, with additional bungs in the runners for extra indirect fuel injectors or WMI injectors..
This manifold is for sale, only problem: located in Europe(Netherlands) and since it's cast metal, the weight will make the shipping costs steep....


----------



## ProjectDIY (Feb 6, 2013)

CorrieG60 said:


> If you're interested, I have a intake manifold of a VW/Audi test engine, with additional bungs in the runners for extra indirect fuel injectors or WMI injectors..
> This manifold is for sale, only problem: located in Europe(Netherlands) and since it's cast metal, the weight will make the shipping costs steep....



Is this build by VW/Audi for the standard tfsi engine or for motorsport use?


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

ProjectDIY said:


> Is this build by VW/Audi for the standard tfsi engine or for motorsport use?


It came of a CDL(Audi S3) engine... not sure if it was ment for motorsport or just for engineering purposes..


----------



## DUBlclutch (Apr 6, 2012)

TT KING said:


> I was referring to skirt slap spots and crosshatch marks. I don't plan to use it on the 700 HP kill mode all the time. It should make 600+ HP all say & night with Precision Gen2 6062.
> 
> I can't find a good cam profile to spool the turbos earlier with more lift on the exhaust than intake. Do you guys know what cams work with these engines around 600-700 HP range revving up to 8100-8200 rpm.


Try Schrick for cams.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wildog (Mar 17, 2017)

*2.0 TFSI CDL Manifold*



CorrieG60 said:


> If you're interested, I have a intake manifold of a VW/Audi test engine, with additional bungs in the runners for extra indirect fuel injectors or WMI injectors..
> This manifold is for sale, only problem: located in Europe(Netherlands) and since it's cast metal, the weight will make the shipping costs steep....


Is this Manifold still available? Please share some more information about it (in private)
If it is , please ping me to my email
[email protected]

thanks.


----------



## Austin.b55 (Jul 27, 2021)

Does anyone still view this post that I can pick there brain about this stuff? I wanna build my engine up so I’d like some brains to pick about doing so


----------

